
Microsoft’s Calibri font at the center of Pakistan's government corruption case - danijelb
https://thenextweb.com/world/2017/07/11/microsofts-default-font-is-at-the-center-of-a-government-corruption-case/
======
antman
Relevant and humorous: Did Microsoft steal its fonts from the Turkish Army?

[http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2012/10/did-
mi...](http://rodrik.typepad.com/dani_rodriks_weblog/2012/10/did-microsoft-
steal-its-fonts-from-the-turkish-army.html)

~~~
jaclaz
Interesting, thanks. Just "re-sold" it here, where a similar (but different)
case of forgery is discussed:
[https://www.forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=15641/](https://www.forensicfocus.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=15641/)

